# Hopes Big baby Girl!! Meet Grace



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a picture of Hope and her baby..This is one big Doe : ) both are doing super!!!









Hope is Pure bred Oberhasli ( ears were damaged due o being born in freezing weather...by the time her owner found her she lost half of one ear and the other is floppy..but she is still beautiful!!) She was bred to Amos..Our Saanen Buck


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! Yes she is big, very cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww....she is sweet


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a lovely mom and sweet baby, congratulations!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , your so right , she is BIG , lol.
But is she ever gorgeous 
Momma is beautiful !!!
Congrats


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Adorable! I love the fact that mom stopped eating just to smile for the picture lol 
:laugh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hope is shy but super sweet..I got payment for helping with lots of kisses..ON MY LIPS lol...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cute! Congrats!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Www too cute! And Momma sure is pretty!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone..I should explain her tail..lol...I trimmed it close for kidding and exposed her tail tip...its not Copper deficiency lol.. Although its time to bolus everyone again...: )


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Big N Beautiful!!! lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't see photos that you post ):


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lovemykids....scoll to page one : )


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

happybleats said:


> lovemykids....scoll to page one : )


Lol. I know that! But it just shows blank posts ):


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..sorry :greengrin:...I don't know why its blank....you can see her on my web site... happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com..baby will be on sale page and moms on our doe page...Hope really is a sweet goat...and I love her ears, flaw and all..it gives her character lol...she is a super mom...Grace will be fat and huge getting all moms one on one lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She's very cute!!! Such a soft creamy color!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes she is getting darker now too..almost caramel color lol..UGH I want to keep her..but Im trying to be strong lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh she is a doll!!! You have beautiful
Goats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Lovemygoats...They are all special to us...spoiled rotten!!..


----------



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

